# Sicherheits-Updates für Firefox



## Newsfeed (18 Februar 2010)

Die Firefox-Entwickler haben die Versionen 3.0.18 und 3.5.8 vorgelegt, in denen fünf Sicherheitslücken geschlossen wurden. Drei der Lücken stufen die Entwickler als kritisch ein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

